# winfast m/b onboard sound driver



## jamez_onzeon (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a winfast motherboard and can't seem to find a sound driver for my onboard sound card thing and need help to locate it, i had it once as my comp friend installed it but i recenty needed to reformat on my own. (went well) but now as per "his on the phone" instructions i can't find the driver i need as to have sound. 

Please help me find the driver i need, can't go on without my music...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: On-board Audio driver problem*

@jamez_onzeon: Welcome to TSF. Please start a thread of your own to get help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it will be on your m/b setup disk


----------

